# 1st jewy from the yak



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

My brothers 1st jewie from the yak (103cm)


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats to your brother - What did he catch it on and was it estuary or offshore?


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

guys I have posted a full report in the trip report section (103cm jewie).

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I love how P*ssweak the net looks next to it!


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Arnt they a magnificent looking fish , every fishos dream , well done mate


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Wow, what a catch! congrats to your brother, after seeing a smaller one taken on Fishing Australia (TV show) i can only imagine how long and hard the fight would have been.

Ash


----------



## Hard_Yakkin (May 23, 2007)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## jill7779 (Jun 14, 2007)

Great catch, these are a great fighting fish, reckon you would have your work cut out for you pulling it in from a yak 

Jill


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats!!
Nice looking fish!


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Great fish, hey, not that it matters but isn't that a canoe?


----------



## AGE (Oct 7, 2007)

Unreal, well done.


----------



## josho (Nov 3, 2007)

hi i know your brother dave went for a fish with him yesterday great guy good fish 
 
regards josh


----------



## nextwave (Aug 29, 2005)

That would have been so much fun pulling that in on a yak


----------



## japeto (Dec 26, 2007)

nice fish i know what its ike to pull a big jewie in from a yak


----------



## melbourneandy (Apr 21, 2008)

Beautiful looking fish. I bet that would have been great fun to catch!


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

A very nice fish to catch, my congrats to your brother!


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Mighty job well done, great looking fish and even better smile, i love this sh#@t....


----------

